

Computer-Generated Image Captions - michaelxia
http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~nitish/nips2014demo/index.html

======
starshadowx2
I like how two of the options to this one
([http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~nitish/nips2014demo/results/84291...](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~nitish/nips2014demo/results/84291062.html)),
of a guy at the gym, are

"a woman in a kitchen, leaps in the air while attempting to balance a glass
cup in one hand."

and

"a young man playing wii in front of a large knife."

------
mkoryak
I was going to write a negative post about how singularity is still a long
while away based on this caption:
[http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~nitish/nips2014demo/results/84542...](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~nitish/nips2014demo/results/8454235.html)

but then I realized that I cant come up with a description of what is going
there myself.

Ill get you next time CPU!

~~~
ConceptJunkie
Looks like they are dyeing cloth to me.

I would really like to know how this works because the captions are...
interesting.

------
nixy
Some results are pretty funny.

[http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~nitish/nips2014demo/results/84824...](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~nitish/nips2014demo/results/84824317.html)

Generated caption: "a man appears to be a banana on a tree"

------
mig39
Are these supposed to be funny?

[http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~nitish/nips2014demo/results/92679...](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~nitish/nips2014demo/results/92679312.html)

"a man wielding an electric razor is gleefully shaving away another man ' s
hair ."

Hilarious!

I think they've stumbled on computer-generated comedy. Some funny stuff in
there.

~~~
Houshalter
That's from the "Nearest Caption in the Training Dataset". Which means it
found the most similar image, and that image had that caption.

~~~
ilija139
No. That is not how it works. Read the papers again.

~~~
Houshalter
It very clearly says "Nearest Caption in the Training Dataset". The generated
labels are below it.

------
guillegette
OP, could you give us more details about this ?

~~~
thatcat
Not OP, but from the site...
[http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~nitish/](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~nitish/)

Nitish Srivastava, co-instructor for CSC 321 : Intro to Neural Networks (
[http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~rgrosse/csc321/](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~rgrosse/csc321/)
) pretrains a convolutional neural net using image sets (
[https://github.com/torontodeeplearning/convnet/tree/master/e...](https://github.com/torontodeeplearning/convnet/tree/master/examples/imagenet)
and
[https://github.com/torontodeeplearning/convnet/tree/master/e...](https://github.com/torontodeeplearning/convnet/tree/master/examples/mnist)
)

also has a demo to upload your own images and get them captioned or classified
[http://deeplearning.cs.toronto.edu/i2t](http://deeplearning.cs.toronto.edu/i2t)
but seems their servers are getting blasted right now

